# Synthetic Stock



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What would be the best in the mid price range to buy as a replacement on a Remington 700?????????


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

BUMP! "Anyone? Antone? Bueler, Ferris Bueler?????"


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bell and Carlson or HS Presicion.

HS is out of Rapid City SD and B&C is available on-line from several vendors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

I agree with farmerj, the Bell and Carlson isn't very expensive but has the rigidity to support the action for good accuracy. HS precision is a very good stock.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys. H S Presicion has a good web site. :beer:


----------

